
Google staff call out treatment of temp workers in 'historic' show of solidarity - jsty
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/02/google-workers-sign-letter-temp-contractors-protest
======
erikpukinskis
Tech leaders really seem to love the idea that they have two "castes" of
employee:

1) experienced "culture fit" employees who need big salaries and deliver big
value. These people build your product. They are "R&D".

2) interchangeable "human robots" who have no skills that a billion other
people don't have, who are a "cost center" and their per-hour cost and number
should be driven as low as possible, so the company can flex its "unit costs"
while still spending $30/week on Kind Bars for their React Programmer.

I think it's both bad business and a sick demonstration of Supremacism. But
holy crap it's like every tech company thinks this way.

Amazon is at least up front with Mechanical Turk that this is not a real job,
it's something you do from a third world country if you have the opportunity.
But many companies seem to think they should use this concept within their San
Francisco office.

